# Super Long SKATEWAY in Ottawa, Canada



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2014)

Some neat pictures of the super long canal skateway they have in Ottawa, Canada...http://whenonearth.net/skate-rideau-canal-skateway-ottawa-canada/


----------

